# Vest, waist pack or chest pack



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I've been looking to get a vest or pack for sometime now. Which style (fishing vest, waist pack or chest pack) do you guys like best and why? I'm not sure which one would be most practical on the river. Any suggestions on brand? Looking to stay in the $100 range. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a fly vest but never use it. Being a turkey hunter, I have found that zipping the seat cussion off of my turkey vest and using the vest for flyfishing is the best I've come up with. Lots of pockets, plenty of room, large game bag in rear for raingear etc.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

For steelhead I use a large vest/pack because I carry way too much gear. In the summer when I'm fishing smallies and carp I prefer to keep it light and use a small chest pack and a lanyard.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I've always used a vest but I'm trying to switch to a waist pack.
The Simms and Fishpond packs are great but wayyy too expensive for my budget so I've picked up a big fanny pack from ebay....much cheaper.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

I used to use a vest ,then switched to a waist pack, and now I use sling packs. They hold more stuff, stay out of the way (on your back) and are easy to access. Chest packs, IMO, are too small for steelhead considering you need spey boxes, sink tips, etc.

Check out the slingpacks from Patagonia, Simms, and Orvis. All should be under $100, and well worth it.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

fishpond, best vest packs around.


----------



## Scott Mick (Oct 18, 2006)

None of the above. Sling pack. When not in use, position it behind your lower back. When you need it, spin it in front of you and do what you gotta do. Tried quite a few of them over the years, and a sling is the only thing I've carried for about 7-8 years now. Before that I tried chest packs, a fishpond waistpack, and a chest/backpack combo. I get a laugh out of how many guys walk around like they're on the way to climb Everest, but I then remeber when I used to lug around a whole gear bag filled with about 2-3 plano boxes. I guess after a while everybody figures out that most of what you need can probably be carried in your jacket, but theres always those days when you want to try a few different things.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

During my long career of Steelhead fishing (2 months), I've used a sling bag made by Orvis. I do like it, but decided to purchase a hip sack from Cabela's since they're on sale for $25. Figured I'd give that a try as the sling bag I find myself twisting too much to access the pockets and tools. 
Trial runs (in the living room) with the hip sack have been favorable as I'm not twisting. The only thing so far that I don't like is having a hip sack and a Simms wader belt (back support model). Too much clutter. 
Not sure if this helps. I guess it really comes down to personal preference...


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

mdogs444 said:


> I used to use a vest ,then switched to a waist pack, and now I use sling packs. They hold more stuff, stay out of the way (on your back) and are easy to access. Chest packs, IMO, are too small for steelhead considering you need spey boxes, sink tips, etc.
> 
> Check out the slingpacks from Patagonia, Simms, and Orvis. All should be under $100, and well worth it.


I do like the idea of the sling pack. Stays out of your way and just slide it around for acess.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I like a backpack because I can throw coats, lunch, drinks, first aid kit, eggs, spare reel, and tackle in there. If I get too hot in the afternoon or cold in the morning I just throw a layer in there or take it out. I keep hooks and leaders in my pockets. Split shot, floats and jigs and what nots stay in the pack. I can just start fishing and don't have to remove unless I need something out of there. I have the sling pack and waist packs also. They just collect dust mainly.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

JohnD said:


> I have a fly vest but never use it. Being a turkey hunter, I have found that zipping the seat cussion off of my turkey vest and using the vest for flyfishing is the best I've come up with. Lots of pockets, plenty of room, large game bag in rear for raingear etc.


I've recently done that as well! it works good just needs some breast pockets. 


http://www.cabelas.com/product/ArctiCreel/742573.uts?WT.tsrc=CRR&WT.mc_id=crrdtfd

My entire family has used articreel bags for forever, Just wish there is a way to organize stuff better in them. clutter drives me insane. Yes they are made to transport your fish but most of our steelies arent 12" and under  but they also double great as a place to keep a couple plano boxes, leaders, etc.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

+1 for the Sling Pack. Have the one from Orvis. Love that you can swing it out of the way.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I use a waist pack I got for $30 at gander. Lots of room and not distracting


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/Fatboy-G-T-G-4p1662.htm


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

And another yes for sling packs. I've had vests and a couple diff bag types but my favorite is my sling pack. Its outa the way and easily slides around to the front if ya need to change gear. Plus the usually have a lil more room than other packs.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Shirt pockets. Pant pockets.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Any local businesses carry the Simms or Patagonia sling packs? Would like to check them out in person before buying one. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I carry a murse, a Man pURSE. holds all i need. fly box, split shots, beef jerky, a flask and cigars. the lanyard holds tippet material and forceps.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

iggyfly said:


> Any local businesses carry the Simms or Patagonia sling packs? Would like to check them out in person before buying one.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Go down to Chagrin River Outfitters in downtown Chagrin Falls. They have a nice selection of slings, waist, and backpacks by Simms, Orvis, and Patagonia.

http://www.chagrinriveroutfitters.com/


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

mdogs444 said:


> Go down to Chagrin River Outfitters in downtown Chagrin Falls. They have a nice selection of slings, waist, and backpacks by Simms, Orvis, and Patagonia.
> 
> http://www.chagrinriveroutfitters.com/


Thanks mdogs, I have been wanting to check out this shop for awhile now, so this can be my excuse for a trip up to chagrin. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

No Problem. Dan, Pete, and the rest of the guys there will take care of you and answer any questions you have.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

The LL Bean vest is what I've got. I can put a jacket/lunch in the backpack part (you can put a camelbak water bladder in there as well) and it has plenty of pockets for all of my fly fishing and spinning stuff. I always bring both rods with me in the truck and with this vest, I don't have to bring two packs. It has plenty of clever pockets to hold everything. The built-in wading belt is a nice feature as well.

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/4539...-vest-pack&attrValue_0=Taupe&productId=784625


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

mdogs444 said:


> Go down to Chagrin River Outfitters in downtown Chagrin Falls. They have a nice selection of slings, waist, and backpacks by Simms, Orvis, and Patagonia.
> 
> http://www.chagrinriveroutfitters.com/


Thank you! How concevient, I work only 5 min away from there!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

I was a vest wearer for years, last year I upgraded my wading jacket to one( Simms G4) that has enough pockets to carry all the stuff I need. It is so much more comfortable than a loaded vest, much easier on the shoulders.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Picked up the Patagonia sling today. It's pretty compact but I managed to get everything in it, with the exception of a container of gulp minnows, and maggots and egg sacks. Those can go in my jacket though. I carry everything for spinning and fly fishing at all times. Was able to fit 
1 large fly box with egg patterns/nymphs/buggers zonkers ane streamers, 1 medium fly box with my jigs, a container with all my shot, a container with beads, hooks, swivels and other miscellaneous things, 2 spools of line for building leaders, all of my indicators... still have some room left. Nippers, forceps, tippet all attached to the strap via retractors and tippet holder. 

Overall im impressed. Wish the main compartment opened up more, but I am sure I will be less likely to lose things in the water as a result. I like the fold down work station the sling provides, as well as a velcro interior to attach foam for easy exchange of flies. Very comfortable too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

iggy, what about room for a flask? Can't forget that


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Plenty of room for that . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

how much did that run you iggy?


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

90$

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Heck, for the right price I'd consider selling my Orvis sling bag...


----------

